# ROD - YT Industries



## qubiceye (14. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte mal wissen ob hier jemand das 2011er ROD von YT fährt und mal seine Erfahrungen schildern kann?
Insbesondere würde mich interessieren wie vertrauenerweckend der Rahmen bez. Haltbarkeit auf euch wirkt und wie zufrieden ihr sonst so mit dem Bike seid.


----------



## Giuliano.B (14. Juli 2011)

Hab nur mal gerade gegoogelt. Für den Preis ist das schon ´ne hammer Ausstattung wo nichts dagegenspricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (15. Juli 2011)

würde mich auch mal interessieren, das ROD steht auch in meiner Top 3 Auswahl.

Nur die 3 Größen liegen recht weit auseinander.

Kann da jemand mal berichten mit Angabe seiner Größe und Schrittlänge??

DAnke


----------



## qubiceye (16. Juli 2011)

Kann es tatsächlich möglich sein, dass hier keiner das ROD fährt?
Das ist natürlich auch na Aussage...


----------



## singlestoph (16. Juli 2011)

ohne links, bilder oder sonstigen informationen wird sich das auch nicht so schnell ändern


----------



## Alexspeed (16. Juli 2011)

Bitte, da

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=161&x15b33=rrogj9cpp395qf4dm9g8di46aup87unq

http://www.bergleben.de/produkte/2378-waschechtes-race-bike-das-yt-rod-im-test.html


----------



## qubiceye (16. Juli 2011)

Ich will hier keine Werbung für das Bike machen und auch nicht über Ausstattung oder Preis/Leistung diskutieren. Ich such jemanden der selber damit unterwes ist und mal seine Erfahrungen schildert und vielleicht eine Aussage über das Fahrverhalten und die Zuverlässigkeit treffen kann.


----------



## qubiceye (22. Juli 2011)

Soo, jetzt kann ich selber eine Aussage über das Fahrverhalten des ROD's treffen - es ist nämlich diese Woche bei mir angekommen 

Hab gerade meinen ersten kleinen Ausritt hinter mir. Nach anfänglichen Bedenken wegen ein paar kleinen Montage- und Lackfehlerchen kann ich jetzt sagen, dass YT nicht zu viel versprochen hat! Ich bin gerade ziemlich begeistert. Die Größe ist wie für mich gemacht. Die Haltung auf dem Rad entspricht standardmäßig genau meinem Geschmack (nicht zu aufrecht, wie in einem Bericht erwähnt). Mit dem Doppelblatt der XO hab ich mich auf Anhieb anfreunden können; bisher konnte ich nicht feststellen, dass mir Übersetzungen fehlen oder die Abstufung zu groß ist.

Bei so einem positiven Gesamteindruck kann man darüber hinwegsehen, dass die Bremsleitungen zu lang konfektioniert waren und ich sie demnächst mal kürzen muss.

Weiteres (wenn sich hier noch jemand dafür interessiert) nach den nächsten ausgiebigen Touren.


----------



## Alexspeed (22. Juli 2011)

Super jetzt hat es einer  

Kannst du mal bitte sagen welche Größe du hast und deine Größe und Beinlänge???

Ich bin 178cm mit ner 88cm Beinlänge und würde L nehmen.
Ich möchte auch keine zu Aufrechte Sitzposition aber zu gestreckt sollte Sie auch nicht sein.
Was sagst du zum Gewicht, Beschleunigung, Up- und Downhills und Stabilität?
Kannst du aussagen Treffen bezüglich den Übersetzungen bei der 2 Fach Kurbel? Max Speed Bergab und min Speed Bergauf?

Danke und viel Spaß noch damit.


----------



## qubiceye (24. Juli 2011)

Ich bin 176 cm, habe ca. 79er Schrittlänge und fahre Größe M.
Komplett montiert incl. Pedale u. Flaschenhalter (aber noch keine Sensoren etc.) habe ich auf unserer Personenwage 10,1 kg gemessen; ich glaube aber nicht, dass das sehr genau ist.

Zum ausgiebigen Testen hatte ich bisher noch keine Zeit (und das wird wegen Familie und Urlaub auch noch etwas so bleiben), die Beschleunigung kommt mir aber hervorragend vor. Obwohl ich die Laufräder mit den Maxxis subjektiv relativ schwer fand beim Auspacken (hatte vorher DT Swiss 1600er mit Schwalbe). Meine Aussage muss man allerdings Vorsicht betrachten - ich hatte vorher ein Fully mit 12,7kg.

Noch etwas, was mich positiv überrascht hat: Die Fahrt über ruppige Waldwege kam mir gar nicht so ungemütlich vor, wie ich das von einem Hardtail erwartet hätte. Vorne arbeitet die Gabel gut aber auch von hinten sind die Schläge gut erträglich, ähnlich wie an meinem alten Rad mit gelooktem Dämpfer.

Weiteres dann nach der Urlaubszeit...


----------



## Cartel29 (3. August 2011)

Weitere Fahrberichte würden mich auch interessieren. Das ROD steht ganz vorne in der Auswahl um ab September zur Arbeit zu kommen. Leicht und Schnell sollte es sein 

Edit: Habe es mir gekauft. Mal schauen wann es ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cartel29 (18. August 2011)

Ok, YT Rod ist gestern angekommen, alles zusammengebaut, und heute morgen zur Arbeit. Erstes Feedback: Eine absolute Granate! Ich hab an steilen Anstiegen nie einen Gang vermisst (für die, die an der zweifach XO Kurbel zweifeln) Einfach nur leicht das Rad. Hochwertige Parts, alles war eingestellt, Zusammenbauen, losfahren, glücklich sein. Ich werde die nächsten Tage das Rad noch ausgiebig testen. Ab September werde ich es jeden Tag 21 KM einfache Richtung zur Arbeit bewegen (also 42 KM am Tag)

Einziger Nachteil bis jetzt am Rad: In der kurzen Strebe zwischen den Sitzstreben ist keine Bohrung für ein Schtuzblech vorgesehen. Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Blechen, aber sie erfüllen bei Regen ihren Zweck und ich möchte auch nicht durchnässt zur Arbeit kommen. Muss jetzt nach einer Lösung schauen, wie ich das SKS Beavertail hinten befestige.


----------



## Cartel29 (26. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## nun_der_chef (15. August 2012)

Hat jemand Info, ob YT das ROD wieder bringt?


----------

